# Vimy by Pierre Berton



## 30fdGunner (21 Sep 2004)

"Vimy" by Pierre Berton is quite possibly one of the best WW1 Canadian Military History books i have ever read. If you read this book, (even without any knowledge of the military), and come away not feeling proud to be canadian, then you must be sick. The pride, (in both the canadian military, and just being canadian),this book bestows in you is phenominal. I fully recommend it!


----------



## Danjanou (24 Sep 2004)

It's even been reviewed here

http://army.ca/forums/threads/4524.0.html


----------



## dutchie (28 Sep 2004)

Vimy by Pierre Berton is quite possibly one of the best WW1 Canadian Military History books  - I would say it is one of the best War books period. Fantastic writing, excellent detail, really gripping. One thing (among many) that I will never forget is the note that the British PM could feel and hear the barage preceding the Vimy attack from Downing Street! Unreal. The scope and size of that conflict is just incredible. I wrote an essay on The Great War (actually it was on how new technology combined with old tactics created unnecessary casualties) for a first year Histroy class in college. The research really opened my eyes to the massive waste of life and utter slaughter our grandfathers went through. (obviously I am not comparing myself to Mr. Burton). I will never forget how that changed my view of war.

This book does a fantastic job of not only giving you the 'what, how, when, and where', but also the why. Pierre obviously did enourmous research on the battle, and this corelates to incredible realism, and an unusually high level of understanding of what was going on all around that battle.

A true masterpiece in my mind. Reading this book not only made me proud to be Canadian due to the heroics of the troops desrcibed, but it also made me proud to call Pierre Canada's own.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (28 Sep 2004)

WHEN YOUR NUMBER'S UP by Desmond Morton is a much better book as far as the kinds of issues you were studying; I would recommend that one in conjunction with Vimy for anyone truly interested in the development of Canadian soldiers in the First World War.


----------



## dutchie (29 Sep 2004)

Thanks Michael, I'll check it out.

Caeser


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Sep 2004)

Yes, I must agree about Burton's book. I hve had a hard cover from when it was first published, and signed by the author when he passed thru Regina about 14 yrs ago.

Dancocks Legacy of Valour, The Canadians at Passchendaele is another excellent book.

As far as I am concerned, Burton's Vimy should be used in high school history. It makes any Canadian feel very proud of the accomplishment there. Many of 'that' generation refer to Vimy Ridge as the birth of a nation, proving to the British that we were more than just colonials.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Alex252 (6 Oct 2004)

Just got the book for a great price and is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchie (6 Oct 2004)

enjoy


----------



## Danjanou (6 Oct 2004)

I've always considered Berton a good primer or intro to history simply because he is easy to read and digest. I would consider him above all a social historian in that he tries to capture the events from the perspective of the average person. That gives him the material for the fantastic little tales and vignettes found throughout his work. 

They in turn make his stuff "fun" and "easy" to read as opposed to the large "dry" official histories often written by academic types who wouldn't know creative use of the English language if it bit themn on their lettered @ss.

Once a topic like Vimy has captured your interest through his writing, then one finds it easier to crack open the dusty tomes and read more about it.

Take a look at some of his other works such as Niagara or the 2 volume set on the War of 1812.


----------



## Pte_Martin (3 Sep 2005)

I've just started to read vimy and it' great! I can't put the book down, it has alot of info. it's a good read


----------

